
The Rust Language and Special Cases - ingve
https://blog.infinitenegativeutility.com/2018/6/the-rust-language-and-special-cases
======
dbrgn
Relevant Reddit discussion:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/8o0i1b/the_rust_langu...](https://www.reddit.com/r/rust/comments/8o0i1b/the_rust_language_and_special_cases/)

------
steveklabnik
The idea for try fn doesn’t special case Result, it’s built on the Try trait,
similar to how closures are built on the Fn traits.

